# Navy World War II plane found near Oregon coast



## kgambit (Mar 26, 2010)

Navy World War II plane found near Oregon coast - Yahoo! News


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 26, 2010)

I would have loved to find that. I spent many backpacking trips hoping to stumble accross something similar.

great quote:

_
The Helldiver, also known as "the Beast," was a formidable warplane, but Gurling said it was also "plagued by problems."

"In the earlier planes, the pilots were told to not dive for fear the planes would fall apart," said Gurling. "Which wasn't good for a dive bomber."_


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2010)

I read that too Comiso! I thought it was quite funny!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2010)

Some how I don't think the pilots would agree with you Thorlifter. I don't know much at all about the Helldiver. Were they rushed through development and production to quick or was it faulty design that was the cause?


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty cool find.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 26, 2010)

"The Beast" had a tough act to follow (Dauntless), even though it was faster, had longer range, folding wings, twin 20mm cannons and could carry a heavier load. By the time the SB2C-3 came out, most of the early problems of the aircraft were corrected. 

I believe it was responsible for more shipping kills than any other Navy aircraft.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 26, 2010)

That's all true TO. The Helldiver was kind of like the Marauder. The early versions were plagued with issues, but the later versions were quite good to excellent (as in the case of the Marauder).


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool find!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool find!

It was a great article, but I made the mistake of looking over the reader's comments there...unreal.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 27, 2010)

I was very lucky to see the last one in flying condition a year ago..

Their site:

SB2C Home Page

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2010)

8)


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 28, 2010)

Check out this book, by a Helldiver pilot. I found it at the library many years ago: Amazon.com: Dauntless Helldivers: A Dive Bomber Pilot's Epic Story of the Carrier Battles: Harold L. Buell: Books


----------

